
Debug Code in Google Hangouts Reveals Possible Death of Google Voice - cpeterso
http://www.dailytech.com/Quick+Note+Debug+Code+in+Hangouts+Reveals+Possible+Death+of+Google+Voice+/article36161.htm
======
d0ugie
Isn't this, were it true, a merger of two things under one name, as with
companies, and not the elimination of an entire product? That said, I'm
thinking I should finally get around to porting my number to Google Voice[1].

[1]
[https://support.google.com/voice/answer/1065667?hl=en](https://support.google.com/voice/answer/1065667?hl=en)

